# They Met in a Tank Simulator



## The Bread Guy (25 Jun 2006)

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act - http://www.cb-cda.gc.ca/info/act-e.html#rid-33409

http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Edmonton/2006/06/25/1652298-sun.html

*Big guns on tap for wedding
Couple's first date was in tank simulator*
Brookes Merritt, Edmonton Sun, 25 Jun 06

''Cpl. Richard McLaughlin stood sweating in the heat of a quaint military chapel at Edmonton Garrison yesterday, waiting to tell his fiancee, Tannas Eriksen, "I do." 

Moments earlier, the jittery Lord Strathcona's Horse soldier had spilled metal polish all over his uniform while buffing his medals. 

At least, he thought, nothing else can go wrong. Then he heard whispers coming from the front pews. 

The maid of honour, Eriksen's sister Tamara, had forgotten the groom's ring in the trunk of her car. 

Close friend Pat Malcom calmly walked past the packed pews and broke into a mad sprint once outside the chapel. 

  

Weaving through the two Leopard tanks stationed outside the doors, Malcom hopped in his truck and peeled rubber, retrieving the ring mere seconds before Eriksen was to place it on McLaughlin's finger. 

"Years from now it'll be a good story. Today was spectacular - despite the (polish) incident," said McLaughlin, hugging his new wife and looking upon the tanks with pride. 

Lord Strathcona's Horse officials granted McLaughlin's request to use military vehicles at his wedding, in honour of his 18 years in uniform and tours of duty in Cyprus and Bosnia. 

It was the first time such a request has been granted at the base in recent memory. 

The wedding party arrived at the chapel like a troop of eager grunts - squinting as they piled out into the sunlight from the back of an armoured personnel carrier. 

The Leopards - still in active use - greeted them at the chapel, their treads tearing up the asphalt as they swivelled into the tiny parking lot. 

"I wouldn't want to ride too far in that thing," father-of-the-bride Larry Eriksen said of the personnel carrier. 

"Dressed for a wedding, it gets hot and uncomfortable pretty quick." 

Tannas Eriksen - a trained massage therapist from Villeneuve - admitted few brides would choose to hear the chatter of tank treads over the peals of a chapel bell. 

"But I loved it. It was a great idea," the beaming bride said. 

"Our first date was in a tank simulator. This was very fitting." 

McLaughlin said he figures his love of military life has rubbed off on his bride over the four years they've already shared together. 

"I have a deep pride for the service, and I'm so glad it's become part of my new life with Tannas," he said, adding the couple hope to start a family soon. 

They first moved in together in September 2003, the same time the infamous B.C. wildfires sparked. McLaughlin's unit was deployed immediately to help the firefighters. 

"She moved us into our apartment without me... The military has played a very prominent role in our lives since we met, and she's been wonderful about embracing it."


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (25 Jun 2006)

Congrats and hope the future is ood to both of them.
wedding tanks and carriers what a  day to remember


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Jun 2006)

Congratulations and God Bless

It sounded like it was a wonderful day indeed

HL


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (27 Jun 2006)

That is an awesome story, I wish them all the happiness they deserve.  Tanks and APC's for a wedding, outstanding.


----------



## Elisha (27 Jun 2006)

I had the pleasure of meeting this couple one afternoon as I was shopping at ikea.  We started talking as they were finishing up final touches on their wedding.

They were very excited about having the chance to use the military equipment for their wedding.  

They were such a wonderful couple.  Congrats to them on a very special day.  Definatly one that goes down in the history books.  

Elisha


----------



## boots (29 Jun 2006)

This story really made me smile. 
Thank you for posting it.


----------



## CDN Zipperhead (29 Jun 2006)

Brings back memory's for me. My first date with my wife, I taught her to drive the Leopard. Driving around and around and around the North Marg in Germany. It must work, we've been married now for 21 years last week.


----------



## Rhibwolf (6 Jul 2006)

I took mine to the field with 1RCHA. She fired guns, drove guns and carriers, helped with CP duties, and had a good time. Still together, so perhaps its the cordite// Good luck to the new couple


----------



## Dissident (6 Jul 2006)

boots said:
			
		

> This story really made me smile.
> Thank you for posting it.



Ditto

Have a good one.


----------



## Centurian1985 (6 Jul 2006)

Well done!

Kudos to the higher levels for supporting their wishes!


----------



## Proud Strat (22 Aug 2006)

My thanks goes out to one and all for all the kind words and encouragement.

We (Tannas and myself) met Elisha and she is a very kind and lovely lady. I wish you the best as well.

This was the proudest day of my military career, looking at the 2 Leopard tanks in front of the church where in 1 hour's time myself with my newly married wife would come walking out. 

It is very rare when one can share the things that make a person tick with someone so close to yourself. I had the fortune of sharing not only this with my new wife, but with all our friends and family as well. 

Upon seeing this post when a friend of hers googled a search for our wedding, I now have the honour of sharing this day with you all as well. God bless you all and thanks again.

A very special thanks goes out to the Lord Strathcona's Horse (Royal Canadians) for everything the Regiment did to make it a day that will be remembered for all days to come.

A very Proud Strat.
Perseverance


----------



## Elisha (22 Aug 2006)

What a great memory to have.  Congrats to the both of you!


Elisha


----------

